# the 6.0 cab off thread.....



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ok..i am getting the cab off head gasket treatment to my truck.....under warranty...

i will be getting studs as well.....
i already did the up-pipe conversion..
i already tacked the egr shut...

i am going to try to post pics as i can

-- anyone that has done this...post up recommendations...i don;t see very much 6.0 info on here so i figure let's start a good informative thread about what to do and look for.

i am pretty well informed on the egr issues and all of that....but it never hurts to hear what others have done..

debating on a full egr cooler removal..here's my stats on the truck

2004 F-250 built 03/04 6.0 automatic with electric 4x4 EC SB SRW
stock downpipe & ADAMS up-pipe, welded EGR, MBRP cat delete, turn down 24" after, NO MUFF
zoo-dad mod, stock air box with CCV mod as well, AAL front, 3" block rear, 305/70/17 (34") on 3.73's
SCT street tune by mad freaky froggy, Jessse's bars, Stock sticks- whiffer- and cooler,
Autometer GS- boost- coolant temp- pyro, NO STUDS , run valvoline 5/40 syn.

here's where i get all my tunes and info from...this guy is great...

http://forums.gogodiesel.com/member.php?u=483

hopefully....FRIDAY it may be done


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

dang...good luck.

what is that like a 40 hour job for the dealer?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

29...............


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I got my 05 6.0liter last summer after three weeks then the first time pulling my backhoe with it I blew the headgaskets,everything was covered on warrenty,tried to get them to install ARP studs but on go,they did the job without taking the cab off it was a bit longer than the cab off way but since I got it back on issuses.It was gone for two weeks 60hrs but there was other stuff done to it too.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Was at my Ford dealer yesterday, they had an '06 F350 in there w/ the cab off for headgasket work, it's strange to see the entire cab sitting on a hoist with the rest of the truck on the ground under it...

This truck could be sitting for awhile though, they found some significant pitting on the sealing surfaces of both, the head and the block. They've sent pics to technical. Basically, the dealership doesn't want to do the gaskets, only to have the pitting cause another failure that they'd have to eat the cost of..


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

hopefully i am good to go after this....the tech told me friday it was just barley starting to pop them....mabey not even enough to really do them yet...but i am so close to warranty expire we did em now..cool guy....got some nice pocket padding from me to do a good job after i heard that...

i had no running issues..just small puking under severe loads..


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I had mine changed this winter & they had the truck for 2 days. They told me it got new headgaskets, EGR cooler & a new turbo,the seals were leaking.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

no studs?.....................


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Saw you are going to do a 75 shot. That is a waste of time unless you have an EGT issue. NOS will do very little for HP on a truck that is under fueled. You would get more out of a set of sticks. What is the highest EGT you have seen? Unless you are seeing 1600* or worse you do not have enough fuel. 
Do you understand the principal of NOS? It in its self does not provide any HP. All it is is a Oxygenator. If you do not add fuel all it does is LEAN out your A/F ratio and lessen HP.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

nevrnf- What about propane injection? Would it be better?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

nevrnf;763470 said:


> Do you understand the principal of NOS? I.


well he11...i sure don;t...but i fancy myself to get on this here anwser box comutator and get my anwsers from all 'round the world...yeee hawww
http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:KVZY7n5q0ajfeM:http://www.*******-world.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/*******-004.jpg

thats why i started the thread...i am just getting ideas.....


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

pane is not an advantage on the 6.0....from everything i have head..

and i also have heard that stock sticks will be fine on a tuned 6.0 with a 100 shot...they will flow enough...
i may be mis-informed, BUT i was told this by guys WITH a 6.0 RUNNING nos

i thought about a set of 170's ...i have heard way too much crap about the 190's to go that big.....so...if i am not upgrading the turbo...i duuno if the swap to 170 is worth it...

i really don;t have the budget for sticks..


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

nevrnf;763470 said:


> Saw you are going to do a 75 shot. That is a waste of time unless you have an EGT issue. NOS will do very little for HP on a truck that is under fueled. You would get more out of a set of sticks. What is the highest EGT you have seen? Unless you are seeing 1600* or worse you do not have enough fuel.
> Do you understand the principal of NOS? It in its self does not provide any HP. All it is is a Oxygenator. If you do not add fuel all it does is LEAN out your A/F ratio and lessen HP.


hmmm.....some may disagree here

http://www.powerstrokenation.com/forums/showthread.php?p=412854


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

If your running an custom tuned SCT, you'll be fine to do a shot of nitrous. I've done one and I've got a couple buddies also that usually do it at the track. As far as 190's Eric can tune them down to run with a stock turbo


----------



## sparksrides (Dec 1, 2008)

the company i work for has a 05 f 550 6.0 dump it was running like shat so off to the dealer it want they said the liner of the fuel tank deteriorated and let lose into the fuel system but when i went to the dealer to get tools from the L pack they had the cab off after we got it back the truck was neaver the same but it was better (drivable anyway) now 6 months later the truck is doing the same thing no power, missing, not shifting and just running horrible so well see what the dealer says this time:realmad: as for tech info and powerstroke forums powerstrokenation is top for 7.3 and 6.0 jmho


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah the 450s and 550s have a liner inside the steel tank that cant stand up to biodiesel blends and the USLD if I remember right. If they DID change the tank with one of the same, chances are, its the same issue. Around here all speedway fuel is a B11 blend. As for the 6.0, they have issues but they arent all bad, jsut alot of them. they are a maintenance hog, maintan them impecably and they will last a long long time from what I gather from friends that have one.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

The thing I hate about nitrous is you have to always fill the bottle. And the times youll want it, the bottle will be empty. IMO id work on larger sticks, turbo, and other fuel mods before nitrous. Your truck should run more efficient and reliably, but that is just from speculation. When I ran nitrous it was on a gasser,LOL.

And is it just me that hates the term NOS? NOS is a brand, obviously an abreviation of nitrous but all I can think of is that terrible fast and furius movie when people talk NOS. 

Hey man I got NAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

LOL


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey George what happened to your post about looking for a race????


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i duuno....i think it;s in the other thread where i posted it....
.....racing is fun.....now that i have studs i'll race anyone anytime...
i'll race a blue haired old granny in her 84 buick.....it's all fun.,

thing is guys.........it's almost fast enough AS IS "for me" so.......
.i don't want to spend 2,000 on a turbo...
i don;t want to spend 900 on a FASS or like
i don't want to spend 1900 on friking sticks...

and being that it is 97% of the time "just fine" why would i spend all that money.....i knwo you all say that you get use to the power....mabey so.....but i am smart enough to know that 5,000 isn;t going to fall out of my pocket anytime soon....

and honestly....i had it tuned fro over a year......the power is FINE where it's at.....just a little fun stuff would be cool to have....

if i want to go faster....i will save the 5g's and buy a Mustang...i was just looking for a little kick....liek i said


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

nevrnf;764066 said:


> Hey George what happened to your post about looking for a race????


ummm.....what do you mean??

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=763674&postcount=2352


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I thought it was in this one. Sorry


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

bla.......stir the pot....


----------

